
Putin Weaponized Wikileaks to Influence the Election of an American President - vinnyglennon
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/07/how-putin-weaponized-wikileaks-influence-election-american-president/130163/
======
venomsnake
It is everybody else's fault but the people who wrote the emails.

I doubt it was Russian. So far it looks like there was disgruntled democrat
leaker - the allegedly "russian" breech was quite bigger in scope.

